# anyone from NYC???



## freya29 (Sep 7, 2004)

i would love to have someone to talk with who's feeling the same way i am


----------



## influx09 (Oct 18, 2004)

I am in NYC. Say hello any time.


----------



## Cris5 (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm on Long Island, but send me a message anytime


----------



## 20424 (Dec 12, 2005)

I am upstate New York


----------



## 23709 (Dec 8, 2005)

i am also in nyc! cool!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There is a good IBS center in New YorkFYIhttp://www.mindbodydigestive.com/any of you go there.I use to live in Hyde Park, NY near Poughkeepsie, but I live out West now.


----------

